# Unknown language: Indrega



## Senkaiden

I'm pretty curious as to the meaning of this word. Many searches on search engines and language sites turn up nothing. I'm getting the feeling its Portuguese but somehow I doubt it. (one site referenced it with other Portuguese words but no translation entry).

Please, does anyone have a clue as to what this word (or name?) means?

With my luck its an insult. <_<

Thank you in advance. If this isn't the appropriate forum (Didn't know the exact language) then please direct me and I apologize.


----------



## jazyk

Neither this dictionary nor I think it's Portuguese.


----------



## Senkaiden

any suggestions as to where I can search?


----------



## Jana337

It might help if you told us where you saw the word in the first place. 
Results *1* - *10* of about *273* for *Indrega*. - This does not suggest that it is a real word. Perhaps a figment of someone's imagination.


----------



## Joannes

In Old Frisian it means 'to carry in'.  Some context would help..


----------

